# Heron 18



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Whooohooo !! Our new Heron 18 should be starting soon. Can’t wait !!
Thank you to all the folks at SaltMarsh and mostly to Rose for answering questions, goose chasing and firing emails right back. Great customer service.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

sweet action! What engine and options are you going with? I look forward to seeing some pics!

Lou


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

What color did you choose? what are you thinking of for add on's?


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> sweet action! What engine and options are you going with? I look forward to seeing some pics!
> 
> Lou


90 Zuk w/C10 gauge, PP micro, LED’s everywhere, Simrad GO9 Totalscan Navionics+. Rose said they will get me pics as they go. I am 2 hrs north of them and work 6 days a week so going myself isn’t going to happen.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

elsillo said:


> What color did you choose? what are you thinking of for add on's?


Aqua mist hull, console, hatch pans and cockpit with Matterhorn white decks. Under gunnel sea deck w/ saltmarsh logo carmel over mocha.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

When I was having my Cayenne built, Erin sent me pics on the reg. It shouldn't be a big deal. Your rig should be sweet.

Lou


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> When I was having my Cayenne built, Erin sent me pics on the reg. It shouldn't be a big deal. Your rig should be sweet.
> 
> Lou


Thanks lou I’m sure the team will be giving us the same treatment they give the rest of their customers no doubt about it


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats Clif!! Glad to see you got your build started!


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> Congrats Clif!! Glad to see you got your build started!


Thanks man. You and the team really helped me figure it out. Some of my friends were punking me about going with 90HP instead of 60. I told them I would just beat em to their spots. Lol


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you go white or black on your zuke?


----------



## TSeck (Aug 14, 2018)

Anyone toured the factory? Impressions? Interested as I've decided to down size from a 22" bay.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Have been there several times. Call ahead and discuss a visit with Rose. They’ll walk you around and answer all your questions. A lot of activity. Looks similar to the other shops I’ve been to.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Tad Seckinger said:


> Anyone toured the factory? Impressions? Interested as I've decided to down size from a 22" bay.


I toured it last year it's a working boat builder shop nothing fancy but they build a quality product and stand behind it thatst more important to me than a state of the art shop just my 2 cents.


----------



## TSeck (Aug 14, 2018)

Doesn't have to be state of the art. Current condition will tell you a lot about attention to detail and QA.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

redfish5 said:


> Did you go white or black on your zuke?


White


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Captclif said:


> White


I went with the same color scheme as you, so excited to see how it turns out. I think your boat was in the mold while I was down there, but forgot to check it out.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

redfish5 said:


> I went with the same color scheme as you, so excited to see how it turns out. I think your boat was in the mold while I was down there, but forgot to check it out.


They spayed the mold for mine on 8/7/18 morning. Since then I have added a few extra odds and end that I saw looking at pics from other boats like cup holders in top of console, underwater lights, rod holders on the platform & Tibor push pole holder


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking good, that was definitely yours then. I was down there 8/10. My 16 was sprayed yesterday.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Went down Saturday morning to drop off some goodies for the boat and got to get some pics of the hull and top deck in the mold ready to be pulled. Thank you Rose, Erin and Rory for all the answers & input. 
Oh. And if anyone is in Ft P on a weekend check out E’s Delicious BBQ on the corner of Indio & N Kings Hwy. Amazing good food.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

E’s Delicious BBQ. PULLED PORK SAMMY !!!!! Mmmmmmm


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok.... out of the mold !!!!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Any more recent pictures? I am several months away from my 18 starting and love seeing your boat come together. The progress pictures are awesome.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Walter Lee said:


> Any more recent pictures? I am several months away from my 18 starting and love seeing your boat come together. The progress pictures are awesome.


No. I haven’t been sent any. I think production is backed up a bit. There were quite a few boats to get of the door before they could proceed. 
Soon as I get any I will definitely post em.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

More pics thank you Ridfish5 and Rose !!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Such an awesome skiff. You'll love it Clif!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Are those speaker cutouts in the rear bulkhead?

Are there two access hatches in the dry storage then? 

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Walter Lee said:


> Are those speaker cutouts in the rear bulkhead?
> 
> Are there two access hatches in the dry storage then?
> 
> Thanks for the pictures





Walter Lee said:


> Are those speaker cutouts in the rear bulkhead?
> 
> Are there two access hatches in the dry storage then?
> 
> Thanks for the pictures


Yes. Two pie plate covers in the dry storage lockers


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Captclif said:


> Yes. Two pie plate covers in the dry storage lockers


No room in the front bulkhead because of the fuel cell. Unless you did a custom cell I guess


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> Such an awesome skiff. You'll love it Clif!


Thanks Jon. We can not wait !!!


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Walter Lee said:


> Are those speaker cutouts in the rear bulkhead?
> 
> Are there two access hatches in the dry storage then?
> 
> Thanks for the pictures


Hey Walter are you sharing your pics too ? Or started a thread ?


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Have not begun production yet. Rose told me sometime in December?


----------



## Grayyoung77 (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone doing a side console 18? Is it even an option?


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Grayyoung77 said:


> Anyone doing a side console 18? Is it even an option?


It is an option


Grayyoung77 said:


> Anyone doing a side console 18? Is it even an option?


anything is an option !!!


----------



## Grayyoung77 (Feb 24, 2014)

Updates?


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Grayyoung77 said:


> Updates?


Only update I have is that A guy in line behind me who’s boat requires less rigging may be ready to go out the door at the end of next week. 
Sorry not much of an update


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Does the live well in the center compartment come plumbed? I assume it does, but would like to know for sure.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just remember the Zuke idles very quietly. Dont try to start it again
Congrats on a great boat


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Walter Lee said:


> Does the live well in the center compartment come plumbed? I assume it does, but would like to know for sure.


It is not standard. Plumbing and is an option. A lot of people are catch and release and are not live bait fishers and do not require live well plumbing.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Captclif said:


> It is not standard. Plumbing and is an option. A lot of people are catch and release and are not live bail fishers and do not require live well plumbing.


Walter Lee. PM me we can talk about the boat.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Just remember the Zuke idles very quietly. Dont try to start it again
> Congrats on a great boat


I can second this. Love my zuke 90!


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

And it’s HOME !!! Started the engine break-in soon as I got home too.


----------



## Edge Sportfishing (Apr 13, 2016)

Captclif said:


> And it’s HOME !!! Started the engine break-in soon as I got home too.


Looks great!! I was up there checking on my build last week and I had to feel your boat up a little! You must be stoked, I know I am stoked to have mine soon. Good luck with it!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats Clif!


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Man, I like it. I'm going back and forth between aqua mist and ice blue ...looks really nice


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

CaptainSam said:


> Man, I like it. I'm going back and forth between aqua mist and ice blue ...looks really nice


You can barely tell them apart. I did aqua mist because my 1979 Mako23 is the same color.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Very nice. I bet that thing hauls ace with the 90.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Indoman said:


> Very nice. I bet that thing hauls ace with the 90.


I will let you know. 10hrs of break in to get through. Ugh !!!


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok........so motor break-in is going well. Boat is light and fast so far. Zuk 90 is quiet and super bad ass !!!!
Fit and finish on the boat is great. Simrad Go9 is awesome with the sonichub2 for cruising entertainment at the sand bar. Power pole micro gets a big shout out. 
So as you all can tell. This guy is STOKED !
Any one looking for any info about this company (SaltMarshSkiffs) hit me up.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Everything is great. Still getting used to the boat handling and fishing. Ventured up to the platform and pushed around the flat. It pushes very easy and maneuvers with little effort. Not used to that narrow of a beam so I had to tell my wife to walk easy till I get used to it. Lol. Almost went for a face plant in 10” of water. Lmao. 
Running the boat is dry and comfortable chop is handled well by the entry V and others boat wake was subdued. The Suzuki DF90 put you on plane quickly and has good speed so far. I am up to running 5k RPM up and down in the break in so far. Top speed seen is 35mph. Once more info is know and break in is complete I may get with PowerTech and reprop. 
Anyone looking at SaltMarsh is looking in the right direction. Hit me up for any questions regarding my experience, no fictional hype here.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Captclif said:


> Almost went for a face plant in 10” of water. Lmao.


If you could, would you try and get a good measurement of your draft with the Zuke 90? Were you dragging in 10"? Trying to get a good feel for the draft with the larger engine.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Hhaine20 said:


> If you could, would you try and get a good measurement of your draft with the Zuke 90? Were you dragging in 10"? Trying to get a good feel for the draft with the larger engine.


Hey sorry for the absence. Work exploded and I’ve been slammed busy. 
I’m measuring 7”-8” depth with myself on the platform my wife on the bow, 15 gal fuel, 2 batteries, trolling motor, Engel 65 cooler, minimal tackle and less than half a live well of water.


----------



## Hhaine20 (Jan 2, 2018)

Captclif said:


> Hey sorry for the absence. Work exploded and I’ve been slammed busy.
> I’m measuring 7”-8” depth with myself on the platform my wife on the bow, 15 gal fuel, 2 batteries, trolling motor, Engel 65 cooler, minimal tackle and less than half a live well of water.


That's awesome. I'm excited to get my build going!


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

Very nice cant wait to pick mine up!


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Fingers crossed but mine should start mid to late March according to my inside source...give u a hint. Type of flower is her name. Probably get a loan for 20k. I have 6k saved so far. Hope I can afford it or pay for gas after lol.


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Captclif said:


> And it’s HOME !!! Started the engine break-in soon as I got home too.


awesome boat


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Captclif said:


> Everything is great. Still getting used to the boat handling and fishing. Ventured up to the platform and pushed around the flat. It pushes very easy and maneuvers with little effort. Not used to that narrow of a beam so I had to tell my wife to walk easy till I get used to it. Lol. Almost went for a face plant in 10” of water. Lmao.
> Running the boat is dry and comfortable chop is handled well by the entry V and others boat wake was subdued. The Suzuki DF90 put you on plane quickly and has good speed so far. I am up to running 5k RPM up and down in the break in so far. Top speed seen is 35mph. Once more info is know and break in is complete I may get with PowerTech and reprop.
> Anyone looking at SaltMarsh is looking in the right direction. Hit me up for any questions regarding my experience, no fictional hype here.


ive got a 90 Zuk on my Fury,had to go to a 4 blade,losr 2-3 mph but gets up really quick and at top speed in seconds.the 4 blade also helps on corners.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Captclif in the last photo (profile of boat on trailer) is the wheel/axle not centered correctly...or is the fender off-center?

Great looking skiff!


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

What prop are you running?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats! Looks great! You should see 45mph easily if not more, with that 90. I ran one with the 90 ETEC and it was way faster than my 16 with the 60 that does 39mph.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

georgiadrifter said:


> Captclif in the last photo (profile of boat on trailer) is the wheel/axle not centered correctly...or is the fender off-center?
> 
> Great looking skiff!


The wheels are off center in the wells. Not sure why but may have something to do with suspension travel for the torsion axle. ??? They are the same on both sides


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

hunter54 said:


> ive got a 90 Zuk on my Fury,had to go to a 4 blade,losr 2-3 mph but gets up really quick and at top speed in seconds.the 4 blade also helps on corners.


I have not put much thought into changing props yet. I haven’t put in enough time on the boat yet. Time and weather are fighting me hard core. So far the 3 blade Suzuki prop it came with is ok. Boat pops up quick not a lot of bow rise and gets to speed fast. 5000rpm/32-35mph.


----------



## hunter54 (May 14, 2015)

Captclif said:


> I have not put much thought into changing props yet. I haven’t put in enough time on the boat yet. Time and weather are fighting me hard core. So far the 3 blade Suzuki prop it came with is ok. Boat pops up quick not a lot of bow rise and gets to speed fast. 5000rpm/32-35mph.


my motor was blowing out with the 3 blade.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

What were the conditions or maneuvers lead to it blowing out ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

hunter54 said:


> my motor was blowing out with the 3 blade.


More cup could have most likely fixed that.


----------



## Tom Michuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Awesome rig...currently in the market for repowering my 18' saltmarsh with the same motor (Zuk 90hp 4 stroke)...Any thoughts or additional insight I should consider?

How is the digital suzuki gauge working for you? I'm back and forth between the SMG4 vs C10.


----------

